# ارقام تليفونات وعناوين شركات البترول والتعدين فى مصر



## م/محمد على (24 ديسمبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم بخير
ياريت لو حد عنده ارقام تليفونات وعناوين شركات اليترول والتعدين فى مصر يرفعهالنا على الموقع للبدء فى رحلة شاقة بعدالعيد


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ازيك يا مهندس محمد على حاولت بفضل اللة اجمع لك بعض الشركات وربنا يوفقك 
شركات القطاع العام 
العامة للبترول 
6 شارع د/ مصطفى أبو زهرة – مدينة نصر – القاهرة تليفون : 4012056 فاكس : 4034076 


أنابيب البترول 
شارع شركات البترول – مسطرد – القليوبية تليفون : 2545726 ، 2545731 ، 2529808 فاكس : 2500954 


مصر للبترول 
6 شارع أحمد عرابى – دار مصر للبترول – القاهرة تليفون : 5755000 ، 5755402 فاكس : 5792946 


الجمعية التعاونية للبترول 
94 شارع القصر العينى - القاهرة تليفون : 7951900 ، 7951800 فاكس : 7958282 ، 7920916 


الغازات البترولية (بتروجاس) 
3 شارع عثمان عبد الحفيظ – مدينة نصر - القاهرة تليفون : 2613298 ، 4014046 فاكس : 4035205 


القاهرة لتكرير البترول 
شارع شركات البترول – مسطرد – القليوبية تليفون : 1 , 2 ، 3 - 2529824 فاكس : 2526778 


السويس لتصنيع البترول 
طريق صلاح نسيم – الزيتية – السويس تليفون : 3 ، 4 ، 5 – 3361616/ 062 فاكس : 3361612/ 062 


النصر للبترول 
طريق صلاح نسيم – الزيتية – السويس تليفون : 6 ، 3334387/ 062 فاكس : 3336143/ 062 


إسكندرية للبترول 
المكس – الاسكندرية تليفون : 3 ، 4402832/ 03 فاكس : 4401605 ، 4430124/ 03 


العامرية لتكرير البترول 
مرغم – طريق اسكندرية القاهرة الصحراوى – الإسكندرية تليفون : 1، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 2020075/ 03 فاكس : 2020066/ 03 


البتروكيماويات المصرية 
ك 36 طريق إسكندرية القاهرة الصحراوى - الإسكندرية تليفون : 13، 4770033/ 03 فاكس : 4770020/ 03 


أسيوط لتكرير البترول 
جحدم – منفلوط – أسيوط تليفون : 323522 ، 323910 ، 323020/ 088 فاكس : 323062/ 088 
الشركات المشتركة

 
بترول خليج السويس (جابكو) 
شارع فلسطين – الشطر الرابع – المعادى الجديدة – القاهرة تليفون : 7021337 ، 7020985 فاكس : 7021287 


بترول بلاعيم (بتروبل) 
شارع المخيم الدائم – مدينة نصر – القاهرة تليفون : 2621738 ، 2621740 فاكس : 4038637 ، 2636438 


بدر الدين للبترول (بابتيكو) 
27 شارع عبد العزيز فهمى – مصر الجديدة – القاهرة تليفون : 2917055 ، 2918769 فاكس : 2925105 


عجيبة للبترول 
شارع البرامكة – الحى السابع – مدينة نصر – القاهرة تليفون : 4072186 فاكس : 4023434 ، 4071296 


جيسوم للزيت (جايسو) 
10 شارع 250 سرايات المعادى – القاهرة تليفون : 77 ، 66 ، 3807255 فاكس : 7688680 ، 3807311 


بترول الصحراء الغربية(ويبكو) 
مبنى برج الثغر – شارع صفية زغلول – الاسكندرية تليفون : 3928710 ، 3928717/ 03 فاكس : 3924593/ 03 


العلمين للبترول 
45 ش 270 المعادى الجديدة – القاهرة تليفون : 5182099 ، 5182077 ، 5187940 فاكس : 5182077 


برج العرب للبترول 
40 ش فلطسن – المعادى الجديدة – القاهرة تليفون : 5166988 ، 5166977 فاكس : 5166833 


جبل الزيت للبترول 
8 ر 10 ش 276 – المعادى الجديدة – القاهرة تليفون : 5165353 ، 7063773 ، 7063706 فاكس : 5165454 


خالدة للبترول 
8 ش 290 الشطر الثالث – المعادى الجديدة – القاهرة تليفون : 7022291 ، 7022874 فاكس : 7063445 


رشيد للبترول 
1 ش 294 المعادى الجديدة – القاهرة تليفون : 5182317 ، 5183307 فاكس : 5180580 


قارون للبترول 
1 ش 315 الشطر الرابع – المعادى الجدديدة – القاهرة تليفون : 7027829 ، 7063621 فاكس : 7026344 


جمسة للبترول 
8 ش 286 المعادى الجديدة – القاهرة تليفون : 5165835 ، 5165836 ، 7546288 فاكس : 5165837 


ايست زيت بتروليم 
برج زهرة المعادى بجوار المستشفى العسكرى كورنيش النيل – المعادى تليفون : 5291500 فاكس : 5291589 


الواحة للبترول 
27 ش 270 المعادى الجديدة – القاهرة تليفون : 5202745 ، 5167348 فاكس : 5202743 


الامل للبترول 
11 ش محمد توفيق دياب – المنطقة السادسة – مدينة نصر تليفون : 5 ، 6 ، 6706787 فاكس : 7616752 


شقير البحرية للزيت 
38 ش 108 حدائق المعادى – القاهرة تليفون : 5272152 ، 5272153 ، 5272754 فاكس : 7272155 


مجاويش للبترول 
6 ش السد العالى – المعادى – القاهرة تليفون : 3785776 ، 3785775 فاكس : 3785774 


السويس للزيت 
21 ش احمد عرابى – المهندسين – الجيزة تليفون : 3466377 ، 3467922 فاكس : 3035434 


عش الملاحة للبترول 
9 ش 286 من ش الجزائر – المعادى – القاهرة تليفون : 7544073 ، 7539010 فاكس : 7544014 


وادى السهل للبترول 
18 ش مصطفى النحاس – مدينة نصر القاهرة تليفون : 6705619 ، 6705615 فاكس : 6705622 


جنوب الضبعة للبترول 
8 أ ش 260 الشطر الاول – المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 7542823 ، 7542825 فاكس : 7542826 


الفنار للبترول 
20 ش 270 المعادى القاهرة تليفون : 7042475 ، 7027685 فاكس : 7033970 


دارا للبترول 
8 ش عبدالحميد حسن من ش احمد ابوالعلا – المنطقة الثامنة – مدينة نصر تليفون : 2756229 ، 2754862 فاكس : 2756528 


القنطرة للبترول 
تقاطع ش فلسطين مع ش 270 – المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 5201136 ، 5201135 فاكس : 5167382 


الوسطانى للبترول 
برج الصفا الادارى قطعة رقم 42 الشطر السادس تقسم زهراء المعادى تليفون : 7544348 ، 7544398 فاكس : 7546199 


شمال سيناء للبترول
13 ج شارع احمد كامل / تقسيم اللاسلكي/ المعادي الجديدة. – ت 7555615- 7555616


شمال البحرية للبترول
2 أ ش 200 دجلة المعادى – ت 5214002 - 5214060
فاكس : 5214069


غرب بكر للبترول 

شركات القطاع الإستثماري

 
العربية أنابيب البترول(سوميد)
431طريق الجيش- لوران -الاسكندرية تليفون: 035824138- فاكس: 03/5831279 


المشروعات البترولية والاستثمارات الفنية (بتروجت)
شارع جوزيف تيتو هايكستب خلف سور الكلية الحربية تليفون: 6246107 فاكس : 6230808 


الهندسة للصناعات البترولية والكيماوية (انبي)
شارع احمد الزمر - تليفون 2762150-2762100 فاكس: 2744382-2744981 


خدمات البترول الجوية 
5 شارع د. البطراوى – مدينة نصر- القاهرة تليفون: 4032180 فاكس : 4024449 


غاز مصر 
كورنيش النيل إمبابة وراق العرب- جيزة تليفون: 5406079 فاكس : 5406081 


الحفر المصرية 
الكيلو 17,5 طريق القاهرة السويس تليفون: 4176701 فاكس : 4176730 


ثروة للبترول
2 شارع حجاز طريق- مصر الجديدة- تليفون45362330 فاكس 


الغاز الطبيعي للسيارات (كارجاس)
312 شارع اللواء محمد ابراهيم الشيخ ألماظة - مصر الجديدة تليفون: 2913464 فاكس : 2913228 


المصرية الدولية لتكنولوجيا الغاز (غازتك) 
6 شارع 288 المعادى الجديدة تليفون: 5203535 فاكس : 5203737 


الخدمات البترولية للسلامة والبيئة(بتروسيف)
21 شارع فلسطين الشطر الرابع – المعادى الجديدة تليفون: 7024872 فاكس : 5185630 


المصرية للغازات الطبيعية( جاسكو)
الطريق الدائرى شارع 90 التجمع الخامس - القاهرة تليفون: 6171510 فاكس : 6171519 


مصر للصيانة(صان مصر) 
شارع غرب الاستاد الحى السادس – مدينة نصر تليفون: 4049285 فاكس : 4049249 


الاسكندرية للصيانة البترولية (بترومنت)
شارع السد العالى طريق الملاحات – المكس تليفون: 4440930/03 فاكس : 4440931/03 


الشرق الاوسط لتكرير البترول(ميدور)
22 شارع البادية صلاح سالم تليفون: 4140756 فاكس : 4145936 


سيدي كرير للبتروكيماويات (سيدبك)
شارع المخيم الدائم غرب الاستاد – مدينة نصر تليفون: 4041290 فاكس : 4045842 


المصرية للخدمات البترولية (اسكو)
شارع المخيم الدائم غرب الاستاد – مدينة نصر تليفون: 4041290 فاكس : 4045842 


اسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية(اموك)
شارع السد العالى وادى القمر- المكس تليفون: 4443250/03 فاكس : 4443251/03 


اسكندرية للاضافات البترولية(أكبا)
المكس الاسكندرية تليفون: 4402065/03 فاكس : 4447683/03 



مصر لتصنيع البترول(موبكو)
شارع صلاح نسيم – السويس تليفون: 223541/062 فاكس : 223537/03 


الشرق الاوسط للصهاريج وخطوط الانابيب(ميدتاب)
22 شارع البادية – مصر الجديدة تليفون: 4140756 فاكس : 4147515 


الوطنية للغاز(ناتجاس)
13 شارع 270 المعادى الجديدة تليفون: 7047777 فاكس : 7036663 


الاسكندرية للمنتجات البترولية المتخصصة(أسيك)
شارع السد العالى طريق مرغم – الاسكندرية تليفون: 4403989/03 فاكس : 4404347/03 


اسكندرية الوطنية للتكرير و البتروكيماويات
شارع السد العالى – وادى الققمر- الاسكندرية تليفون: 4402128/03 فاكس : 4446785/03 


المصرية لنقل و توزيع الغاز(بوتجاسكو)
1 شارع انور المفتى عمارات بنك الاسكان والتعمير – عباس العقاد – مدينة نصر ت. سويتش: 2603364 فاكس : 2603440 


ناشيونال جاس 
16 شارع نهرو مصر الجديدة تليفون: 4508046 فاكس : 4508239 



المصرية لصيانة الاجهزة المنزلية(صيانكو)
3 شارع عثمان عبد الحفيظ – مدينة نصر تليفون: 4030056 فاكس : 4030328 



توزيع الغاز الطبيعي للمدن(تاون جاس) 
جزيرة محمد – وراق العرب- كورنيش النيل تليفون: 540548 فاكس : 5400117 


خدمات البترول البحرية 
شارع انور المفتى عمارات بنك الاسكان والتعمير – عباس العقاد – مدينة نصر تليفون: 4054815 فاكس : 4054803 



الخدمات التجارية البترولية(بتروتريد) 
شارع انور المفتى عمارات بنك الاسكان والتعمير – عباس العقاد – مدينة نصر - تليفون : 2601279 فاكس : 2601266 


الشركة المصرية للصمامات (ايفاكو) 
60 شارغ المؤرخ رفعت - النزهة الجديدة - تليفون 6223515- فاكس: 6223544



العالمية لصناعة المواسير 
14 شارع دمياط - منطقة الجربعة - بورسعيد- - تليفون: 066580580 فاكس: 066580573 


الشركة المصرية للخدمات الرياضية (بتروسبورت) 
20 شارع احمد فخرى متفرع من مكرم عبيد -مدينة نصر - تليفون : 2715446 فاكس: 2705844 

شركة الشرق الأوسط لتشغيل وصيانة معامل تكرير البترول (ميدوم) 
المنطقة الحرة بالعامرية – الاسكندربة تليفون: 4486376/03 فاكس : 4486387/03 


المتحدة لمشتقات الغاز 
31 شارع 354 دجلة – المعادى تليفون: 5223870 فاكس : 5223848 



امارات مصر 
22 ش البادية متفرع من ش العروبة صلاح سالم القاهرة تليفون: 4195501 فاكس : 4195792 



الشركة العربية لخطوط النفط والغاز (التيوب) 
5 ش محمد عبيد روزاليني سابقا-الاسكندرية تليفون: 5234206 فاكس : 5424483 



فجر المصرية للغاز الطبيعي 
مبنى الهلال الأحمر امتداد شارع عبد الرازق السنهورى-الحى الثامن-مدينة نصر تليفون:2709309-2706264 



الأردنية المصرية للغاز الطبيعي 
مبنى الهلال الأحمر امتداد شارع عبد الرازق السنهورى-الحى الثامن-مدينة نصر تليفون:2709309-2706264 



المصرية الاسبانية للغاز (سيجاس)
القاهرة: 21-23 شارع شارل ديجول - برج النيل- الدور 19- تليفون: 5715131-5728646 



المصرية لتشغيل مشرعات اسالة الغاز الطبيعي
2 شارع بورسعيد برج قصر المعادى تليفون: 7515075 فاكس : 7515079 


البحيرة لاسالة الغاز الطبيعي
2 شارع بورسعيد برج قصر المعادى تليفون: فاكس : 7515079 



الشركة المصرية للتبريد (جاسكول)
الطريق الدائري شارع 90 التجمع الخامس - القاهرة- تليفون: 6171510 فاكس: 6171519 



السويس لتصنيع مهمات السلامة المهنية 
-- المصانع : المنطقة الصناعية شمال غرب خليج السويس - تليفون 7364529 فاكس 7369603 مقر مؤقت: 4 شارع الجزيرة - الزمالك - القاهرة 


السورية المصرية للخدمات النفطية
شارع1 شارع البرامكه –الدور الرابع – الحى السابع-مدينة نصر مبنى شركة عجيبة للبترول - ت 4071341 – 
ت : 0127900420
فاكس : 4023434 


العربية للمشروعات والصيانة


المصرية لانتاج الاستيرنكس


المصرية لانتاج الالكيل الخطى ( ايلاب)
18 ش عبد الرحمن صدقى-المنطفة السادسة –مدينة نصر – ت 6713544
فاكس : 6713539


المصرية لخدمات التدريب
المقر المؤقت بالوزارة 



المصرية للغاز الطبيعى المسال 



النيل لتسويق البترول 
تحت الانشاء المقر المؤقت بشركة جنوب الوادى



سينو ثروة للبترول
شركات القطاع الإستثماري

 
العربية أنابيب البترول(سوميد)
431طريق الجيش- لوران -الاسكندرية تليفون: 035824138- فاكس: 03/5831279 


المشروعات البترولية والاستثمارات الفنية (بتروجت)
شارع جوزيف تيتو هايكستب خلف سور الكلية الحربية تليفون: 6246107 فاكس : 6230808 


الهندسة للصناعات البترولية والكيماوية (انبي)
شارع احمد الزمر - تليفون 2762150-2762100 فاكس: 2744382-2744981 


خدمات البترول الجوية 
5 شارع د. البطراوى – مدينة نصر- القاهرة تليفون: 4032180 فاكس : 4024449 


غاز مصر 
كورنيش النيل إمبابة وراق العرب- جيزة تليفون: 5406079 فاكس : 5406081 


الحفر المصرية 
الكيلو 17,5 طريق القاهرة السويس تليفون: 4176701 فاكس : 4176730 


ثروة للبترول
2 شارع حجاز طريق- مصر الجديدة- تليفون45362330 فاكس 


الغاز الطبيعي للسيارات (كارجاس)
312 شارع اللواء محمد ابراهيم الشيخ ألماظة - مصر الجديدة تليفون: 2913464 فاكس : 2913228 


المصرية الدولية لتكنولوجيا الغاز (غازتك) 
6 شارع 288 المعادى الجديدة تليفون: 5203535 فاكس : 5203737 


الخدمات البترولية للسلامة والبيئة(بتروسيف)
21 شارع فلسطين الشطر الرابع – المعادى الجديدة تليفون: 7024872 فاكس : 5185630 


المصرية للغازات الطبيعية( جاسكو)
الطريق الدائرى شارع 90 التجمع الخامس - القاهرة تليفون: 6171510 فاكس : 6171519 


مصر للصيانة(صان مصر) 
شارع غرب الاستاد الحى السادس – مدينة نصر تليفون: 4049285 فاكس : 4049249 


الاسكندرية للصيانة البترولية (بترومنت)
شارع السد العالى طريق الملاحات – المكس تليفون: 4440930/03 فاكس : 4440931/03 


الشرق الاوسط لتكرير البترول(ميدور)
22 شارع البادية صلاح سالم تليفون: 4140756 فاكس : 4145936 


سيدي كرير للبتروكيماويات (سيدبك)
شارع المخيم الدائم غرب الاستاد – مدينة نصر تليفون: 4041290 فاكس : 4045842 


المصرية للخدمات البترولية (اسكو)
شارع المخيم الدائم غرب الاستاد – مدينة نصر تليفون: 4041290 فاكس : 4045842 


اسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية(اموك)
شارع السد العالى وادى القمر- المكس تليفون: 4443250/03 فاكس : 4443251/03 


اسكندرية للاضافات البترولية(أكبا)
المكس الاسكندرية تليفون: 4402065/03 فاكس : 4447683/03 



مصر لتصنيع البترول(موبكو)
شارع صلاح نسيم – السويس تليفون: 223541/062 فاكس : 223537/03 


الشرق الاوسط للصهاريج وخطوط الانابيب(ميدتاب)
22 شارع البادية – مصر الجديدة تليفون: 4140756 فاكس : 4147515 


الوطنية للغاز(ناتجاس)
13 شارع 270 المعادى الجديدة تليفون: 7047777 فاكس : 7036663 


الاسكندرية للمنتجات البترولية المتخصصة(أسيك)
شارع السد العالى طريق مرغم – الاسكندرية تليفون: 4403989/03 فاكس : 4404347/03 


اسكندرية الوطنية للتكرير و البتروكيماويات
شارع السد العالى – وادى الققمر- الاسكندرية تليفون: 4402128/03 فاكس : 4446785/03 


المصرية لنقل و توزيع الغاز(بوتجاسكو)
1 شارع انور المفتى عمارات بنك الاسكان والتعمير – عباس العقاد – مدينة نصر ت. سويتش: 2603364 فاكس : 2603440 


ناشيونال جاس 
16 شارع نهرو مصر الجديدة تليفون: 4508046 فاكس : 4508239 



المصرية لصيانة الاجهزة المنزلية(صيانكو)
3 شارع عثمان عبد الحفيظ – مدينة نصر تليفون: 4030056 فاكس : 4030328 



توزيع الغاز الطبيعي للمدن(تاون جاس) 
جزيرة محمد – وراق العرب- كورنيش النيل تليفون: 540548 فاكس : 5400117 


خدمات البترول البحرية 
شارع انور المفتى عمارات بنك الاسكان والتعمير – عباس العقاد – مدينة نصر تليفون: 4054815 فاكس : 4054803 



الخدمات التجارية البترولية(بتروتريد) 
شارع انور المفتى عمارات بنك الاسكان والتعمير – عباس العقاد – مدينة نصر - تليفون : 2601279 فاكس : 2601266 


الشركة المصرية للصمامات (ايفاكو) 
60 شارغ المؤرخ رفعت - النزهة الجديدة - تليفون 6223515- فاكس: 6223544



العالمية لصناعة المواسير 
14 شارع دمياط - منطقة الجربعة - بورسعيد- - تليفون: 066580580 فاكس: 066580573 


الشركة المصرية للخدمات الرياضية (بتروسبورت) 
20 شارع احمد فخرى متفرع من مكرم عبيد -مدينة نصر - تليفون : 2715446 فاكس: 2705844 

شركة الشرق الأوسط لتشغيل وصيانة معامل تكرير البترول (ميدوم) 
المنطقة الحرة بالعامرية – الاسكندربة تليفون: 4486376/03 فاكس : 4486387/03 


المتحدة لمشتقات الغاز 
31 شارع 354 دجلة – المعادى تليفون: 5223870 فاكس : 5223848 



امارات مصر 
22 ش البادية متفرع من ش العروبة صلاح سالم القاهرة تليفون: 4195501 فاكس : 4195792 



الشركة العربية لخطوط النفط والغاز (التيوب) 
5 ش محمد عبيد روزاليني سابقا-الاسكندرية تليفون: 5234206 فاكس : 5424483 



فجر المصرية للغاز الطبيعي 
مبنى الهلال الأحمر امتداد شارع عبد الرازق السنهورى-الحى الثامن-مدينة نصر تليفون:2709309-2706264 



الأردنية المصرية للغاز الطبيعي 
مبنى الهلال الأحمر امتداد شارع عبد الرازق السنهورى-الحى الثامن-مدينة نصر تليفون:2709309-2706264 



المصرية الاسبانية للغاز (سيجاس)
القاهرة: 21-23 شارع شارل ديجول - برج النيل- الدور 19- تليفون: 5715131-5728646 



المصرية لتشغيل مشرعات اسالة الغاز الطبيعي
2 شارع بورسعيد برج قصر المعادى تليفون: 7515075 فاكس : 7515079 


البحيرة لاسالة الغاز الطبيعي
2 شارع بورسعيد برج قصر المعادى تليفون: فاكس : 7515079 



الشركة المصرية للتبريد (جاسكول)
الطريق الدائري شارع 90 التجمع الخامس - القاهرة- تليفون: 6171510 فاكس: 6171519 



السويس لتصنيع مهمات السلامة المهنية 
-- المصانع : المنطقة الصناعية شمال غرب خليج السويس - تليفون 7364529 فاكس 7369603 مقر مؤقت: 4 شارع الجزيرة - الزمالك - القاهرة 


السورية المصرية للخدمات النفطية
شارع1 شارع البرامكه –الدور الرابع – الحى السابع-مدينة نصر مبنى شركة عجيبة للبترول - ت 4071341 – 
ت : 0127900420
فاكس : 4023434 


العربية للمشروعات والصيانة


المصرية لانتاج الاستيرنكس


المصرية لانتاج الالكيل الخطى ( ايلاب)
18 ش عبد الرحمن صدقى-المنطفة السادسة –مدينة نصر – ت 6713544
فاكس : 6713539


المصرية لخدمات التدريب
المقر المؤقت بالوزارة 



المصرية للغاز الطبيعى المسال 



النيل لتسويق البترول 
تحت الانشاء المقر المؤقت بشركة جنوب الوادى



سينو ثروة للبترول 
الشركات الأجنبية 

 
بى بى اموكو 
14 ش 252 دجلة – المعادى / القاهرة تليفون : 5199915 – 5199402 فاكس 7062144 


الالمانية للزيت والغاز 
16 ش 253 دجلة – المعادى / القاهرة تليفون : 7542630 فاكس 7542640 


شل مصر 
6 ش حسن الشريعى – النزهه / مصر الجديدة تليفون : 2903644 – 2904111 فاكس 2901121 


شل للتسويق 
ناصية شارعى دجلة ، 254 – 206 المعادى / القاهرة تليفون : 5198801 فاكس 5198817 


بى جى 
23 ش 216 – دجلة / المعادى القاهرة تليفون : 5197227 – 5197264 فاكس 5197371 


أيــــوك 
1 ش 204 دجلة – المعادى / القاهرة تليفون : 7057171 – 7057723 فاكس 7057670 


سنتوريون للبترول 
برج الصفا الادارى قطعة 42 الشطر السادس تقسيم زهراء المعادى تليفون : 7545499 – 7539223 فاكس 7546199 


ابيديكو 
ش 42 متفرع من غرب الاستاد – الحى السادس / مدينة نصر تليفون : 4045834 – 4012481 فاكس 4031804 


اباتشى 
11 ش 281 المعادى – القاهرة تليفون : 5193835 فاكس 5193900 


التركية الدولية للبترول 
ناصية شارع 245 – 206 – دجلة المعادى / القاهرة تليفون : 5197211 فاكس 5197218 


اى بى ار 
15 ش 150 المعادى / القاهرة تليفون : 3593118 – 3583235 فاكس 3801717 


ديفون للطاقة 
23 ش الجزائر – المعادى / القاهرة تليفون : 5191346 فاكس 5191341 


ترايدنت 
10 ش 5 المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 3599278 – 3583352 فاكس 3807775 


فورم للاستكشاف 
/3 ش اللاسلكى عمارة 1 ج – المعادى الجديدة1 تليفون : 5200158 فاكس 5161761 


فيجاس (كريتى) 
22 ش 265 المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 5195704 – 5198332 فاكس 7547273 


ميرلون للبترول 
تقاطع شارعى فلسطين ، 270 – المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 5201135 – 5201482 فاكس 5201137 


دبلن 
5 ش رمسيس – هليوبوليس / القاهرة تليفون : 4143981 – 4143984 فاكس 4143986 


اينا نافتابلن 
55 ش 18 المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 7509411 – 7509414 فاكس 7509779 


اتش بى اس 
12 ش النادى الجديد – الشطر الاول – المعادى الجديدة. تليفون : 7549913 – 7542300 فاكس 7549896 


اللاينس 
68 ش مصر والسودان – حدائق القبة / القاهرة تليفون : 6854128 فاكس 6854128 


لوك أويل اوفرسيز 
21 ش 21 – المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 3804655 – 3581366 فاكس 3804472 


بيكو 
24 ش وادى النيل – المعادى / القاهرة تليفون : 3580194 – 3580179 فاكس 3591042 


ويسترن اطلس 
1 ش 291 الشطر الرابع – المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 5164917 – 5164918 فاكس 514909 


كالتكس 
7 ش لاظوغلى – جاردن سيتى – القاهرة تليفون : 7957790 – 7952866 فاكس 7948836 


شلمبرجير 
25 طريق مصر حلوان – يرج الزينى – المعادى تليفون : 3807780 فاكس 3807823 


هاليبرتون 
ش 273 من ش فلسطين – المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 5201020 – 5228846 فاكس 5201035 


توتال 
36 أ شارع 270 – المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 7549556 فاكس 7549560 


تام أويل 
35 عبدالله بن طاهر من ش احمد فخرى – مدينة نصر تليفون : 2732085 – 2732086 فاكس 2872879 


اديسون 
55 ش الحدائق – سريات المعادى تليفون : 7530141 فاكس 7530149 


سانتاافى 
الكيلو 11 – القطامية طريق العين السخنة الصحراوى تليفون : 7575681 فاكس 7575669 


سيبترول 
2 أ ش 200 دجلة – المعادى تليفون : 7543466 – 7543477 فاكس 7543566 


وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ابيديكو 
ش 42 متفرع من غرب الاستاد – الحى السادس / مدينة نصر تليفون : 4045834 – 4012481 فاكس 4031804 


اباتشى 
11 ش 281 المعادى – القاهرة تليفون : 5193835 فاكس 5193900 


التركية الدولية للبترول 
ناصية شارع 245 – 206 – دجلة المعادى / القاهرة تليفون : 5197211 فاكس 5197218 


اى بى ار 
15 ش 150 المعادى / القاهرة تليفون : 3593118 – 3583235 فاكس 3801717 


ديفون للطاقة 
23 ش الجزائر – المعادى / القاهرة تليفون : 5191346 فاكس 5191341 


ترايدنت 
10 ش 5 المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 3599278 – 3583352 فاكس 3807775 


فورم للاستكشاف 
/3 ش اللاسلكى عمارة 1 ج – المعادى الجديدة1 تليفون : 5200158 فاكس 5161761 


فيجاس (كريتى) 
22 ش 265 المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 5195704 – 5198332 فاكس 7547273 


ميرلون للبترول 
تقاطع شارعى فلسطين ، 270 – المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 5201135 – 5201482 فاكس 5201137 


دبلن 
5 ش رمسيس – هليوبوليس / القاهرة تليفون : 4143981 – 4143984 فاكس 4143986 


اينا نافتابلن 
55 ش 18 المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 7509411 – 7509414 فاكس 7509779 


اتش بى اس 
12 ش النادى الجديد – الشطر الاول – المعادى الجديدة. تليفون : 7549913 – 7542300 فاكس 7549896 


اللاينس 
68 ش مصر والسودان – حدائق القبة / القاهرة تليفون : 6854128 فاكس 6854128 


لوك أويل اوفرسيز 
21 ش 21 – المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 3804655 – 3581366 فاكس 3804472 


بيكو 
24 ش وادى النيل – المعادى / القاهرة تليفون : 3580194 – 3580179 فاكس 3591042 


ويسترن اطلس 
1 ش 291 الشطر الرابع – المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 5164917 – 5164918 فاكس 514909 


كالتكس 
7 ش لاظوغلى – جاردن سيتى – القاهرة تليفون : 7957790 – 7952866 فاكس 7948836 


شلمبرجير 
25 طريق مصر حلوان – يرج الزينى – المعادى تليفون : 3807780 فاكس 3807823 


هاليبرتون 
ش 273 من ش فلسطين – المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 5201020 – 5228846 فاكس 5201035 


توتال 
36 أ شارع 270 – المعادى الجديدة تليفون : 7549556 فاكس 7549560 


تام أويل 
35 عبدالله بن طاهر من ش احمد فخرى – مدينة نصر تليفون : 2732085 – 2732086 فاكس 2872879 


اديسون 
55 ش الحدائق – سريات المعادى تليفون : 7530141 فاكس 7530149 


سانتاافى 
الكيلو 11 – القطامية طريق العين السخنة الصحراوى تليفون : 7575681 فاكس 7575669 


سيبترول 
2 أ ش 200 دجلة – المعادى تليفون : 7543466 – 7543477 فاكس 7543566


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شد حيلك بقة ياسيدى دلوقتى مالكش حجة وشوف الحال اية عبال ما اتخرج لانى لسة فى بكالوريوس وعلى فكرة الشركات دى فى مصر كلها يعنى لو كنت من خارج مصر الكود002 اوكى وربنا يوفقك


----------



## يسرى عبد الواحد (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم













​


----------



## petrolium_engineer (29 ديسمبر 2006)

تشكر يا ابو حميد..انا بردو في بكالوريوس...انا في بترول السويس..انت يا تري معانا في السويس ولا في القاهرة


----------



## م/محمد على (29 ديسمبر 2006)

تشكر كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلك ذوووووووووووووق


----------



## 12379 (5 يناير 2007)

اريد تغيير كلمة المرور الخاصه بى للانى بنساهااريد انا تحديد كلمه المرور بنفسى


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (6 يناير 2007)

انا فى هندسة اسيوط قسم التعدين والفلزات


----------



## محمد حمزه (8 يناير 2007)

12379 قال:


> اريد تغيير كلمة المرور الخاصه بى للانى بنساهااريد انا تحديد كلمه المرور بنفسى



يوجد في أعلى الصفحة عدة خيارات مثل: لوحة التحكم ، الأسئة الشائعة ، قائمة الأعضاء ، ...... إلخ
1- أدخل إلى لوحة التحكم الخاصة بك من خلال " لوحة التحكم "
2- ستجد في يمين الصفحة بعض الخيارات ومنها " الملف الشخصي " ، الخاص بك طبعا 
3- يمكنك من خلال الملف الشخصي تغيير كلمة السر كما تريد


----------



## mmelsyed (13 يناير 2007)

متشكرين على المجهود 
أنا خريج هندسة السويس قسم تكرير


----------



## 3nter (13 يناير 2007)

http://www.rigzone.com/


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

very goooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## moh_farouq (9 مارس 2007)

ربنا يكرمك تسلم على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## hussain2015 (23 مارس 2007)

*شراء مصفئ*

السلام عليكم 
نحن شركة استثمارية ونرغب بشراء مصفى نفط (معمل تكرير النفط الخام)
هل يوجد شخص او شركة ممكن تقدم لنا عرض


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (4 أغسطس 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر يااخي


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sherifhelmy (4 يناير 2011)

good work


----------

